# Answers to questionnaire....some help maybe?



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
I don't understand which functions I use exactly....The order I feel I use them in isn't anything that really exists..
all the types seem like a possibility....
I'm also not sure of T or F because I have recently realized that I'm not really that affectionate, or feely, but it depends though, and also on my mood. I can detach myself from the news for example and be perfectly fine, but if you ask me to pay attention I may feel sad depending on the story.



2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
For everything that I dreamt of having when I was a child. Trying to create what I imagined in the past my life would be like....


3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I can't recall a time to be honest, I usually feel like I'm at the same level.
Though I suppose ideally a time that would seem like I would feel at my finest is if things start going somewhat how I want them to go at the moment. Having peace, without all of the dishonesty, confusion and feelings associating with life. Doing well in school at the same time without stressing out, and having some peace of mind all at once. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?
Doing something at my absolute best and someone doing it better than me. (At least if I think so.)
Also trying really hard at something again and again, and being put down, depending.
Putting myself out there emotionally (Rare) and not getting any response in return. I don't deal with stuff of that matter well so it could make me feel this way depending on how it's dealt with I suppose.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

People/How I feel about it, followed by pro-cons.
For example if I'm deciding if I should go eat somewhere, I want to know where the other person want's to go, and then when they tell me I think about how much I would want to eat there and If I want to. If they don't have a preference then I'll just think about what I feel like having and If I cannot choose then I'll weigh the pro's and cons, like cost and such.


6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
My emphasis is creating what is asked for and being proud of what I did or created.
I do like to have control of the outcome, but it is possible I could get an outcome that I didn't expect and realize that it's better than what I really wanted and had planned.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
Usually it involved me having some peace of mind in that current moment in life. Again, I can't think of a time in specific (And bad at explaining myself on the spot.)
But having some peace of mind, along with no hassles at the moment, some laughter, and something entertaining going on sounds like a good time to me.


8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I think I theorize things to understand how it works, and the hands on, followed by memorization... 


9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
I feel as though people think that I am not organized, but In my head I feel very organized. I'm gonna be doing this and that this day, and by this time in life i'll be doing this, and if things don't go according to plan I go bonkers in my head. Though I don't like to show it, and depending I think could come of as I don't care.
Also I keep my room fairly organized, though sometimes it can get messy, nothing to extreme there.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I think I look at the principles behind it....

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I'm actually at a crossroads on this. I believe I should follow whst I believe and I try to be myself, but I also make sure everyone is doing fine and feeling as though they belong.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I think I think before speaking, though sometimes I guess I can just let go and not think. 
One on one communication definitely.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I like to know where I'm jumping, though I could just take the plunge depending on my mood and if it's been building up for a while. I just explode.
For me it depends on what it is but I guess I'll go with words speak more than actions, assuming I trust you, I can take your word for it I guess, though it depends.. If I don't know you at all actions speak before words.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
If I haven't seen them in a while or want to then i'll go and watch it later. If I feel like they'll be hurt by me not going I can go, though If I know they don't care, I won't either, and I'll stay home.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
I become very confused on the way I feel. I become very anal and perfectionist. Instead of overthinking everything like I normally do, I do that plus over think about whatever is stressing me out obsessively. It's very draining.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
People that assume they are always right. People that believe they are better than others. People that look for conflict. People that are dishonest. People that like to take advantage of others. People being rude with out their own reason on why they are doing it, and it being justifiable. Judgmental people. People that assume things and when they are told that is not how it is, they keep believing what they believe about you, thinking you for example hate animals, because this one day you said you don't like fish. If I explain to you that It's just fish I don't like, but I'm animal, telling me sure whatever you say can be annoying because you clearly probably don't know me better than I know myself. Take my word for it. I have no reason to lie. It's kind of feels like it creates conflict now that I think about it because they whole thing is supposed to be us all feeling comfortable enough around each other that where not trying to deceive the other or lie,and doing this kind of implies this in a way.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

The meaning of everything around us, MBTI. Life, deep conversations most of the time. Anything that sounds like we are getting something out of it or making some progress. How we see certain things, and they way we interpret certain thing and life as a whole.


18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?
Things like what I physically see or taste. I eat just to eat or watch just to watch, but I do it mindlessly. I cannot seem to turn my brain off to pay good attention to the world around me.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
I guess that I am honest and dependable. Trustworthy. Some things that are wrong are that I take things very "Whatever" Things can really bother me, I just may not show it. Friends would never say I'm a liar, never there for them, selfish and uncompromising.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
Traveling and doing something I haven't done before, with all of my worries and problems but on "freeze" or eliminated for the day (Or forever, that's fine too.) 

Hopefully this gives some gist into how I am. Anything else please feel free to ask.


----------



## ILoveVampDiarys (Feb 22, 2011)

1) err... nothing really well except about conflicts i usually do hate it when ppl argue or if im arguing with someone but im not readily going to forgive someone especially if they have done something really wrong like murder someone.

2)to be successful to reach my goals and be recognised for my achivements.

3) when i'm with my friends i love to death i make them laugh they make me laugh and its easy for me to be me around them and we got the same kind of interests (ones an infj the other intj)

4) nothing really... i act all arrogant as a joke im not like that really i don't think most people actually see that though...

5) mainly how i feel if im upset angry or just want to be left alone i tell the person to get lost (nicely though) if i am bored or happy then i would be up for it and also how i feel about the person wether i can trust them do i have a great time around them ect.

6) i love coming up with ideas and i am great at them the only problem is i am never organised and i never follow through!

7)i can't really say because im usually happy most of the time around ppl i can't reallt think about my feelings around others yeah i can talk about them but when i am alone i can analyse them and stuff...

8) when i learn something new if its important yes i'll memorise it especially if i enjoy it if i think its significant well i would forget about it in the matter of seconds...

9) very very very messy and diorganised i also plan things at the last minute

10) i judge ideas by wether if its great or not those it has enough evidence to back it up and blah blah blah i am not ready to believe in most things if it doesn't make sense some person said april fools is based on something about muslims and that most ppl were ready to believe it but i did research on the internet and found no proof so i don't believe its true but what really surprised me was how passive some people were!

11) i usually find harmony wherever...

12) i speak without thinking... bad idea causes a lot of problems i prefer group discussions when im bored but when quiet i prefer one on one

13) i jump into action and don't ever think about consequences sometimes can be bad but can be good also i think actions speak louder than words as actions to me seem more sincere than words.

14) i say fuck the show i watch it next time!

15) i stay away from people depends how close the problem is i hate every second of it i lash out when people start talking to me i feel guilty after that when its over im my usual happy bubbly self and try to make it up with the person.

16) prejudiced snd intolerant people (psycopaths and murderers included) luckily i haven't met much i like just about everyone!

17) just life really my views on things and their views on things ect

18) details i just zone out when people are telling me details and repeating things i hate it when people do that so i get really annoyed when people do that

19) most of my friends perception are usually wrong about me i said before i may seem open about my life but i am not

20) just travel and do things i never done!

wooooooow loads of questions took me ages to do them!


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

@ILoveVampireDiarys If you'd like to post your answers in your own thread I'll have a read and give you some thoughts but it would get very confusing discussing two people in one thread :laughing:

@LoversConcerto I enjoyed reading your answers, you have given them some thought and tried to cover everything. 

It appears that you are a healthy, sociable introvert and as a female you come across quite F, but I don't think you are. This has nothing to do with getting emotional though, emotions themselves are not function dependent.

When you say "all the types seem like a possibility" you don't mean that, if you had to pick the six types you identify with least which would they be? Why?

I'd also like to read a brief description of Ne Ni Se and Si as you understand them, to get some idea what you've been reading (function descriptions or stereotypes).

That's probably enough for now :happy:


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> @ILoveVampireDiarys If you'd like to post your answers in your own thread I'll have a read and give you some thoughts but it would get very confusing discussing two people in one thread :laughing:
> 
> @LoversConcerto I enjoyed reading your answers, you have given them some thought and tried to cover everything.
> 
> ...


Well I know about the F and T not having anything to do with being geeky, but when I look at types that are T types I know I don't think like that, nor think first when making decesions. So according to some description of certain types I don't agree. Which kinds of answers a question that I don't have to be overly emotional to be and F types.

6 types I identify myself the least I guess would be istj because I don't agree with the way they are at all. Same for all of them. The other 5 would be estp istp estj esfp and Esfp.
My issue is I agree mostly with Nf types I guess, but cannot really decide. I also know that being an E type doesn't mean your outgoing or social by any means. 

My understanding of Ne, Ni, Se, and Si....
Let's see if I can remotely do this..

Ne sees al the possibilities about something and they bounce idea from ideas branching off onto new possibilities.
Ni can't explain where they got what they got. They can't explain their reasoning. They take a whole bunch of random things and come up to one conclusion, but it usually can't explain how it got there.
Se is in tune with the 5 senses and lives in now. They usually only care about what's going on in the present moment.
Si looks at things comparing them to past experiences, they become left with som sort of mental imprint on how to do something, so when something happens they could think " oh well this happened before, so it's probably gonna happen now." this function can also be nostalgic..

Hopefully that was enough =] 
I'm a very moody person so you may notice my "vibe" change depending on my day.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

LoversConcerto said:


> Ne sees all the possibilities about something and they bounce idea from ideas branching off onto new possibilities.
> Ni can't explain where they got what they got. They can't explain their reasoning. They take a whole bunch of random things and come up to one conclusion, but it usually can't explain how it got there.
> Se is in tune with the 5 senses and lives in now. They usually only care about what's going on in the present moment.
> Si looks at things comparing them to past experiences, they become left with som sort of mental imprint on how to do something, so when something happens they could think " oh well this happened before, so it's probably gonna happen now." this function can also be nostalgic..
> ...


Thanks, that was a good indicator of where you are in your understanding :happy:

How you describe the functions shows that you have been reading more about N than S as you describe both S functions in their dominant roles while the N ones ... less so (great explanation there, sorry!) Are you aware, for example, that Ne is just as much "present moment" as Se? An ISTP is primarily Ti so they are usually lost in their thoughts just like an INTP, the "in the moment"ness comes second.

How did you decide "the way they are at all" to say the types just aren't you? "ISTJs have too good memories and ISTPs are too good with their hands" would have been better reasons, but "they aren't me" doesn't really help understand your perception of the type('s stereotypes), or yourself. 

Taking the top two functions of the 5 types you gave (ESFP is there twice) You don't see much Se, Si, Te, Ti or Fi in yourself and if I were to guess you meant to include ESFJ as the 6th type no Fe either. I think that for all your reading of the functions you are still using E vs I, N vs S and so on when writing off the types you may be? 

For what it's worth I don't think you are an F - you had no intro to your first post and no "thanks" for my reply. I don't care about that, but if you think saying you're a moody person is going to sway me you're wrong, you may like words more but I'm an actions person and your fingers didn't talk loud enough :laughing:


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> Thanks, that was a good indicator of where you are in your understanding :happy:
> 
> How you describe the functions shows that you have been reading more about N than S as you describe both S functions in their dominant roles while the N ones ... less so (great explanation there, sorry!) Are you aware, for example, that Ne is just as much "present moment" as Se? An ISTP is primarily Ti so they are usually lost in their thoughts just like an INTP, the "in the moment"ness comes second.
> 
> ...


Lol. See I never thought I was trying to sway you. I was simply trying to state how I am to help make my typing more accurate.... Lol that's sort of that assuming thing. And I have no clue why I did not thank you, though I dont think it can tell much about my type, but if so it made me feel horrible that I forgot to write thanks and actually have no idea why. Thr intro thing you're right about though. I wasn't going to but I'm usually one to use excessive thank yous. Whatever way you take it, sorry, and thank you =]

I'm on a mobile device and was not aware I wrote 6 types. Oops 
Umm well I don't really agree with istj because of what if read about them. Thr order they use their functions in and everything I completely disagree with. It's kind of Thr same thing with all of others. Irony agree with Fe Dom types because I dont think I'm FE Dom. Same thing with Se and Si, which this types have as either a dominant function or auxiliary, and I don't agree with that to much.... 
I have a lot of emotions for example but definitely do not put them out there with people like Fe Dom people seem too.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

LoversConcerto said:


> I have no clue why I did not thank you, though I dont think it can tell much about my type


Your type is about your natural tendencies - you can write whatever you like and think yourself a nice person (so you must be an F!) but this is not about nice (F) vs mean (T). Ts are more about the facts than people, and that is the impression I get from your writing. 




LoversConcerto said:


> it made me feel horrible that I forgot to write thanks


So next time you'll remember, so _you_ don't feel bad? (be honest with yourself)




LoversConcerto said:


> I'm on a mobile device and was not aware I wrote 6 types. Oops


You were supposed to list six types, you only managed five and a repeat :wink: 



LoversConcerto said:


> The order they use their functions in and everything I completely disagree with. It's kind of The same thing with all of others. *Irony*(?) agree with Fe Dom types because I dont think I'm FE Dom.


Yup, that's a mobile word there :laughing: The problem with this is by choosing those types you have ruled out six primary/auxiliary functions - obviously one of them you use lots everyday! 

Have a read of the "A language of Ego Orientation" parts on Introverted Feeling Extraverted Sensation Introverted Intuition and Introverted Thinking (sadly it isn't there on all the functions) and hopefully you'll see some things you recognise in yourself in the functions in non-dominant roles. I see me in most of the lower ones but maybe you'll get lucky :happy:

Good luck!


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> Your type is about your natural tendencies - you can write whatever you like and think yourself a nice person (so you must be an F!) but this is not about nice (F) vs mean (T). Ts are more about the facts than people, and that is the impression I get from your writing.
> 
> 
> So next time you'll remember, so _you_ don't feel bad? (be hon
> ...


Lol, I think I am honest with myself. I have no reason to try to deceive your perception of me. & Thank your for the link, I will read it now. What you said was also interesting and helpful, because I know I'm really not big on facts, no matter what I usually think of things as I never know :tongue: Hopefully I can make some progress. I guess it's basically just a matter of figuring this out for myself cause I guess I don't really make much sense explaining myself. Thanks.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

@LoversConcerto You explain yourself perfectly well we just aren't on the same wavelength. "So next time you'll remember, so you don't feel bad? (be honest with yourself)" was really meant to be answered - Fi is a selfish function relying on what makes you feel good or bad to dictate your actions. If you thank people because you feel bad if you don't it would suggest (not prove) strong Fi. Most people would like to think they use Fe because that's the "nice" function, that's why you need to be honest. No hidden motives :happy: 

I'm just saying what I see - you don't have to like it or agree because the only person who really knows how your head works is you. Except you don't (and nor do I else I'd be typed too!) How are you going about typing yourself, is it a game or an obsession?


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> @LoversConcerto You explain yourself perfectly well we just aren't on the same wavelength. "So next time you'll remember, so you don't feel bad? (be honest with yourself)" was really meant to be answered - Fi is a selfish function relying on what makes you feel good or bad to dictate your actions. If you thank people because you feel bad if you don't it would suggest (not prove) strong Fi. Most people would like to think they use Fe because that's the "nice" function, that's why you need to be honest. No hidden motives :happy:
> 
> I'm just saying what I see - you don't have to like it or agree because the only person who really knows how your head works is you. Except you don't (and nor do I else I'd be typed too!) How are you going about typing yourself, is it a game or an obsession?


What I meant is that thanking people is my natural tendency, hence why I don't really realize why I didn't, which is why I don't want to use it to base my type. I think I thank people because I don't want them to feel bad. I said I felt bad because I thought you could have even though you said you didn't. You wrote all of that and I didn't even thank you. Thats rude. Anywho, it's more of an interesting to read on help me better understand my self in writing. I've never really met people like me so I find it iterating to read on here the ideas I seem to share win some. More of a self discovery thing I guess.. There really isn't type in particular I want to be, I just want the one the fits me the best. I don't dislike your opinions but I just didn't want of to be based on something as small as a thank you when I know that's not how I usually am. (sorry for any mispellings it's very hard to edit on a mobile device.)


----------



## Metaphorically_Heartless (Mar 11, 2011)

You sound like a ENFP to me.


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you =]
Any other thoughts? I haven't really gotten any guesses yet :/


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I was hoping for some comments on which functions you thought sounded familiar in which position based on the links provided above. The only thing I know for sure is that you want to be an NF and we struggle to communicate, it's really not much to go on :laughing: I know the lower positions show parts of yourself that are negative but that's what this is all about - finding out your weaknesses so you can improve yourself. 

If you just want to find some people who you enjoy talking to that's fair enough (and as a happy stable female you could find that in any F section) but if you want to find your real type you have to do most of the work :happy:


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> I was hoping for some comments on which functions you thought sounded familiar in which position based on the links provided above. The only thing I know for sure is that you want to be an NF and we struggle to communicate, it's really not much to go on :laughing: I know the lower positions show parts of yourself that are negative but that's what this is all about - finding out your weaknesses so you can improve yourself.
> 
> If you just want to find some people who you enjoy talking to that's fair enough (and as a happy stable female you could find that in any F section) but if you want to find your real type you have to do most of the work :happy:


Umm wow. Functions I think I use and in the order.... Ni Ne Fi Ti Fe Si Te Se....
But I do find it bothersome that you keep saying I want to be something. That's preposterous. You cant tell me I want to be something when I clearly stated I just want to figure out my type (well you technically can but it's un necessary to me)..I think I know my intentions and have no reason to want to be NF.. Are they better than others or something? No type is better than any other in my eyes.
So I'll go with ISTJ for now. Thanks. Also your saying I want to be an F because that's normal as a female and want to talk to females which would obviously be in the F sections.... Are you serious? Lol.... btw I also don't care to talk to people/like minded people. I just wish to figure out my type. I wanted constructive criticism at the most not statements on how you think you "know" I think. And maybe guesses on my type. Also I realize I have to do most of the work but I just wanted some opinions to see how I come off according to what I wrote and maybe the functions people felt I used more than others.
I agree we are not on the same wave length. Thanks.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

LoversConcerto said:


> Functions I think I use and in the order.... Ni Ne Fi Ti Fe Si Te Se....


I'm sorry, Ni Ne Fi Ti Fe Si Te Se couldn't be much further away from ISTJ (Si Te Fi Ne ...) so I'll take that as a joke?



LoversConcerto said:


> Also your saying I want to be an F because that's normal as a female and want to talk to females which would obviously be in the F sections.... Are you serious? Lol....


Ah, now who's making assumptions :tongue: F does not mean female anymore than N means iNtelligent as you are thankfully aware.

Why did I say you want to be an N?


LoversConcerto said:


> 18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?
> Things like what I physically see or taste.


This was "clearly stated"...



LoversConcerto said:


> I just wanted some opinions to see how I come off according to what I wrote and maybe the functions people felt I used more than others.


If you want my opinion you seem to be an ISFP - dominant Fi making you explosively defensive of your integrity backed up with Se desire to experience (but not all the time as it's not dominant) and hands on learning style. If you were an Si user I would expect you to be able to come up with specific examples of when you felt your finest or were having fun and Ne learns through discussion and you aren't discussing anything other than how you assume I assume you think. But this is of course my guess. I hope you get some other opinions to consider.

Good luck working yourself out :happy:


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

You sound like an introvert (you prefer one-on-one interaction) a judger (you mentally plan and prepare for future, what other people want has strong influence on you) and an intuitive (you like theorizing, talking about meaning of something). That would be only one type - INFJ, functional order of Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. You also made a few comments that would relate to FeTi judging, you seem to value loyalty and unselfishness in people as well as honesty and fuss about forgetting to thank people.


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

asmit127 said:


> I'm sorry, Ni Ne Fi Ti Fe Si Te Se couldn't be much further away from ISTJ (Si Te Fi Ne ...) so I'll take that as a joke?
> 
> Ah, now who's making assumptions :tongue: F does not mean female anymore than N means iNtelligent as you are thankfully aware.
> 
> ...


I assumed because you did. Yes ISTJ was a joke..
And your opinion of me couldn't be farther from reality, lol. But there is no way I can explain myself from discussion with you because you tell me what I'm not even saying. Like I want to be an F or I'm a girl so I want to talk to like minded people, I don't assume, but I you did it, so I had no problem doing it back. I also made a mistake writing N above there for T.
And I don't have a desire to experience..nor am I normally defensive, until people start telling me what I think. Which doesn't make me explode because you can't see me, I'm just simply stating it unnecessary and annoying. The fact that it seems to be on the verge of an argument and I detest arguing and especially online when I just want to learn some information on MBTI.
And thank you for the suggestion, though I don't really agree with Se or dom Fi. But thank you very much.
I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## LoversConcerto (Mar 11, 2011)

vel said:


> You sound like an introvert (you prefer one-on-one interaction) a judger (you mentally plan and prepare for future, what other people want has strong influence on you) and an intuitive (you like theorizing, talking about meaning of something). That would be only one type - INFJ, functional order of Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. You also made a few comments that would relate to FeTi judging, you seem to value loyalty and unselfishness in people as well as honesty and fuss about forgetting to thank people.


Thank you..
Interesting, but I'm kind of confused on understanding Ne and Ni....I have read descriptions online but they all seem too "Fuzzy."
Do you happen to have a dumbed down version for people that aren't amazing at this function stuff yet? Lol..
INFJ I guess sounds like a possibility, but what does the Se do for them....because I'm pretty sure I don't agree much with Se :/
None of the types seem to have all of the functions I agree with in the order..


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Extraverted Sensation In the "As a language of ego orientation" section I linked earlier has a brief description of inferior Se. That's why I linked it - inferior looks nothing like dominant :happy:


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

LoversConcerto said:


> Thank you..
> Interesting, but I'm kind of confused on understanding Ne and Ni....I have read descriptions online but they all seem too "Fuzzy."
> Do you happen to have a dumbed down version for people that aren't amazing at this function stuff yet? Lol..
> INFJ I guess sounds like a possibility, but what does the Se do for them....because I'm pretty sure I don't agree much with Se :/
> None of the types seem to have all of the functions I agree with in the order..


I can explain Ni but for a good explanation of Ne I'm afraid you'd have to go on ENTP or ENFP forums and ask them there. I have conceptual understanding of it but since it is not my native function I'd be afraid to mislead you. There is a link in my signature to a good thread going over Ni vs Ne differences. 

Ni essentially is associative, synthetic, and symbolic thinking. It enables you to see likeness between things that to other people seem unrelated. Ni combines lots of details into one whole. However Ni doms may have problem paying attention to crucial details and memorizing things in sequences (contrary ISTJs and ISFJs seem to excel at rote memorization of things in a sequence). Both INFJs and INTJs come to hate repetitive action thus avoid holding jobs where you have to do same tasks over and over again. Ni is also called intuition of time or more precisely it wants to conserve time. Ni-dominant will strive to minimize amount of actions he or she personally deems meaningless to save their time to devote it only to projects that they deem very meaningful and important. Ni also sees negative possibilities, negative consequences that stop Ni dominant or Ni auxiliary from hopping right into taking action.

Se is essentially desiring new sensory experience in your life like ordering new dish at a restaurant because you have never tasted it before, seeing a fur coat and wanting to stroke it to feel the fur, seeing a sunset and being amazed but all the pretty colors, wanting to get hands-on experience when learning something. It is also associated with do-er attitude in personalities dominant or auxiliary in Se. Whenever you're driving to a new place for example you're using some Se because you have to maneuver this physical object (your car) along unknown route and orient quickly in the moment. For INFJs though this function is inferior so it is most ignored area of psyche. As such it tends to cause trouble. It makes INFJs lack initiative, rarely start anything new, appear lazy and inactive, not be very outgoing and sporty, and have poor reflexes reaction time to the present moment, shunning physical risks, become drained after spending some time in situations where reaction time and reflexes are tested. There is more described about inferior Se here: The Form of the Inferior - INJs On the bright side it also makes INFJ and INTJs not shallow i.e. both personalities pay little attention to physical looks and don't judge people much based on their physical presentation.


----------

